# I'm officially a teacher.



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

As of yesterday when I had my first class! It's just once a week for 90 minutes and it's only 5 kids but I have my own class. I'm teaching sewing to kids at a local art school. Excited! I have insomnia now because I can't stop thinking about how the class went and planning for next week, and worrying about it. :roll:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That's awesome, congrats!  That'd be so cool to have a sewing class in school. I bet you're an awesome teacher!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Wonderful! You must certainly be a true teacher because only the true ones worry about the quality of the next class when they are walking out of the class they just finished!!!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Lilysmommy said:


> That's awesome, congrats!  That'd be so cool to have a sewing class in school. I bet you're an awesome teacher!


Thanks! It's actually an after school class. The Art School does classes and programs for multiple ages (18 months - Adult) and does camps I help with multiple classes but this was the first time I taught on my own!



shetland said:


> Wonderful! You must certainly be a true teacher because only the true ones worry about the quality of the next class when they are walking out of the class they just finished!!!


Thanks Shetland that's very nice of you to say. I'm excited to be using my degree now. I've been feeling like I spent my whole life thus far with the goal of "get an education" in mind and when my degree came in the mail it was like, ok, I'm done with the school part for now, now what? So I'm glad I get a chance to apply what I was learning about for the last 4 years.


----------



## Tym4myself (Jul 17, 2012)

Congratulations!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

